# How do you prepare?



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i ALWAYS bring an extra girth and an extra bridle [a complete bridle with bit, not just extra parts] im actually heading to a two day clinic tonite [i ride mon/tues] and then im going to a show fri/sat/sun. so most of my stuff will probably stay packed. i had to pack everything yesterday because i have to work 8-5 and then drive 3hrs down to the clinic today. i almost forgot to pack gypsys grain ! i would have felt awful !!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> im actually heading to a two day clinic tonite [i ride mon/tues] and then im going to a show fri/sat/sun.


Good luck! I hope you do well and have fun!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Make yourself a checklist then when you think everything is in the trailer, go down the list. Be sure however that you visually SEE things in the trailer and do not go from memory.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Make a check list in advance and keep old ones from past shows so you know what to add if needed. Make the list ahead of time and pack things or get ready as you go . Show clothes exc. and then clean take day before and I have o as the bullet so I X off the o once I have it ready then once packed I put a highlight threw it. And then double check everything again. I bring extra saddle pads, reins, cloths to change into after / what I wear to the show. Water for the horse to bath and drink, sponge to wipe tack down inbetween classes and RAGS RAGS AND MORE I hate dirty boots.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Never leave without a horse. That's a big no-no. You can get disqualified for that.

Okay, now serious matters  They have an AWESOME checklist here that I use all the time - covers just about everything!
Download a Horse Show Checklist and Stall Card - HorseChannel.com

It's the checklist on that page 

I always bring a rope halter. That way if someone picks up your reg. halter, you've got an extra little cheap one nobody will take. And you can do just about anything with a rope halter that you can with a nylon.

A tack box to put stuff in at night (one that locks, preferably.) Unless you have a tack stall. Then don't worry about it.

Best of luck!!!!!!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That is one thing I like about owning a trailer with a large tack/dressing room, I keep almost everything in it. So all I have to do is pack feed, throw the fancy bridles that get kept in the house and load horses, very stress free!

Our trailer is packed with a ton of blankets, saddle pads, saddles, bridles, wraps, boots, all grooming supplies, shavings, buckets(and a water tank), haybags, halters, hoses, extention cords, stall cleaning forks, shovels, extra tack parts, leather repair kit, vet kit( a lot of this stuff I keep in a drawer organizer along with double sided tape, crazy glue, saftey pins, chigago screws, tools..whatever)....you name it...food, ice chest, bed roll...I could get locked in my trailer for a month and survive! LOL 

Having a stocked trailer makes it easier, especially those mornings when you have to leave at 3 or 4, then wonder on the trip if you remembered everything!


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, I just keep the trailer loaded. I have a second set of grooming equipment and all the extras (buckets, tack stall things) that stay in the trailer. 

Typically, all I have to load is show tack, tail, and horse.

If you aren't planning on it already, pack your own lunch and lots of bottled water. Show food is stupidly expensive.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Even though you'll be clipping your horse at your barn, buy a pack of horse shavers for last-minute touch ups. Make sure to bring water for your horse if you're not sure there will be water on the grounds.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone! Keep them coming .


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

I use my amazing checklist each time I have never left anything at home with it... i have 8 variations of it so it depends on what style of riding or classes you decide to do if you would like a copy of it just pm me because it is way to long to post on here... but checklists work the best and make sure to always pack the night before


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

I am lucky, everything except my show clothes stays with my trainer. My clothes are well organized in 3 bags (garmet, boots, and hunt cap) so if i cant remember them please start nursing home shopping for me. Do make sure to pack a cooler and snacks as mentioned. An emergency hair kit with hair ties, pins, hairnets, and a small hairspray lives in my hunt cap carrier. I suggest a full change of clothes. Also extra comfy shoes is a must for me. Oh and you can check the weather a hundred times, but don't believe it if you're in a temperamental climate. Pack accordingly for yourself (sweatshirt/raincoat) and your horse if she usually wears clothes (sheet/sleazy). This all may just be the organizing OCD and overpacking abilities I have . As far as traditions or superstitions, I like to have a number ending in 5. Thats just a personal thing.


----------



## JaneyWaney9 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a GREAT checklist, if you want to see it, I can post it. 
The night before, I braid/band my horse's mane, I always bring Cheese Puffs. For some reason, Comet LOVES them.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Janey, I'd love to see that checklist!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Everyone pretty much covered the horse prep stuff, now for the rider! I always pack my own lunch & snacks, since concessions usually cook up things I do not put in my body. I bring fruit, whole grains and several bottles of water, a few I freeze the night before & put it in my lunch cooler to keep stuff cold. By the end of the show, it's thawed & cold, yea, one last cold gulp before I load up. I always pack some clothes for after, as our group stops for chinese buffet afterwards, I don't wanna look too ragged.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh, and ALWAYS double, triple, quadrouple check that you HAVE YOUR HEALTH PAPERS!!!!! Without them, not only can you not show, but a lot of arenas will physically kick you out untill you have them. Forgetting them is really bad news.... Make sure you are holding them in your hand when you get in the truck to leave.

Also, make up some pretty stall decorations  Make a cute sign, buy some pretty streamers of different colors, and some tape for a cheap, yet pretty design. We do the whole thing with the sign, streamers, table, peppermint bowl, etc. but if you don't want to go to all that trouble, understandable  It's just fun to make it all pretty


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Always an extra saddle blanket or two. And cleaning gear for tack. Cant tell you how many time iv dropped my tack in something nasty or mud (only seems to happen to me). :/ oh and hairspray for the main and tail or if you wanna make cool patterns on your horses rump.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I have some questions guys!

(I'm definitely going now, and it's in SEVEN DAYS! Not counting today). 

My lease horse uses a white riser pad and black brush boots (front legs) every ride. Do I keep them on for showing? (Sorry if this is a dumb question but I want to be sure). 

I'm getting my very first pair of tall boots tomorrow. Should I work on breaking them in? If so, how? 

How do you lessen show nerves? 

And a fun question...which color shirt should I get for a navy blue show coat?


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

Cinder said:


> My lease horse uses a white riser pad and black brush boots (front legs) every ride. Do I keep them on for showing? (Sorry if this is a dumb question but I want to be sure).
> 
> I'm getting my very first pair of tall boots tomorrow. Should I work on breaking them in? If so, how?
> 
> And a fun question...which color shirt should I get for a navy blue show coat?


yes! the quality of the boot will determine break in. There are lots of "tricks" you can look up, but I think wearing them is the best personally. Just wear them around the house, stairs (weight in heels like riding), wear them to the barn and wear them the whole time. Remember that pain behind your knee is normal at first, and most field boots will drop about 1/2 an inch and to account for that.

For a shirt: you can never go wrong with white! It depends on the type of showing you're doing as far as "acceptable" colors. White and light pastels (blue, lavender, pink, mint, etc) are always safe and that's what I'd recommend for you to start with. Then you'll be safe for sure, and you can go to the show and see what others are wearing and go from there. 

At some shows, mostly open and 4H you'll see bright colors (neon pink, teal, etc) but these are non traditional and not widely accepted.

Also at the open/QH/breed shows (non H/J) a lot of people are wearing black on black (coat/shirt), burgundy, grey, prints, etc. these are also non traditional, they are acceptable at these shows in the HUS type classes but white/traditional colors should be worn for eq. 

If your coat has an underlying pattern, say navy with light blue windowpane, a light blue shirt will bring out the underlying color. 

Also make sure to get a good pair of black leather gloves! YouTube hunter hair and cronofthehorse has an excellent hair video! 

Have fun and enjoy your show!


----------

